# What To pack for !st Trip



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

My husband will be leaving by the end of this month and I will be joining him later.. What are the most important things to pack? We currently live in Tennessee
Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Other than your personal things, you will not get much in your suitcase, given the baggage allowance offered by most airlines. Just remember to pack really light clothes - linens and cotton - as Dubai will be absolutely roasting compared to Tennessee. If you are planning to move there after September, it would certainly be cooler though.

You do however need to decide whether to ship over your furniture, etc. Will you have fully furnished accommodation provided by your husband's company or will you be renting? Most apartments are unfurnished and if your husband's company is paying to ship your belongings over, then by all means go for it. Saying that, you ca buy just about anything in Dubai.


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks,
I know he can take three suitcases... We will probably be getting an unfurnished apartment. That seems wiser.. After 3 months he will get an shipping allowance

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To lighten your load, pack just enough toiletries for a couple of days and buy what you need when you get here. 

To make yourself feel at home, include some personal effects - photos, small ornaments, favourite books.

For clothing - just remember that this is an Islamic countries so in many areas you need to dress a little more conservatively than you would in other places. Tiny tops, very short skirts etc (not implying that you wear such things!) are not suitable most places. Flat shoes are more comfortable in the heat too.

-


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

I wasn't sure if it is okay to wear blue jeans at all . Will we be better off wearing loose pants and tops for casual wear. For shoes, are we okay with tennis shoes or what would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Jeans are fine in Dubai, I wore them on many occasions! Loose clothing is better due to the climate and casual clothing is acceptable unless you're in a situation that requires formal wear. Any type of shoe is acceptable, it's what you find comfortable. As Elphaba says, flat shoes are best due to the heat.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would go for loose pants. Jeans would be good once it starts to cool down a bit but it would probably feel very uncomfortably in the heat! I know that in the UK on the very rare days when you actually get some warm weather, I find jeans to be almost unbearable. Mind you, I like skinny jeans so that might explain why they feel really sticky!


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks,

We are really getting excited about coming.. He will be there on the 1st of Sept. I probably won't come until dec.. Have to take care of everything back here.
We are both in our 50's so wasn't sure how conservative we need to be ( we think we are only 30) sometimes our kids have to tell us to behave and act our age


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

To be honest, Blueskydiver, I dressed as I would in Europe but never wore very low cut tops or very short skirts! Bring over your normal clothes and when you arrive, you will see Dubai is a little more relaxed than the other emirates. 

Good luck with the move over and enjoy the Middle East, it's a truely amazing region!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

low cut tops and short skirts doesn't seem to be problem in the bars n clubs


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> low cut tops and short skirts doesn't seem to be problem in the bars n clubs


True, but not such a clever idea elsewhere! There are even signs on the entrance doors to the MoE stating you should be dresses in a suitable manner.


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with Maz, it is way too hot for jeans, cotton or linen trousers, shorts for at home. Bear in mind it is Ramadan from Sept 1st (ish), So you will need to be more respecting of local beliefs.


----------

